
Modelers weigh value of lives and lockdown costs to put a price on Covid-19 - marojejian
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2020/03/modelers-weigh-value-lives-and-lockdown-costs-put-price-covid-19
======
marojejian
This is why I describe myself as a utilitarian. Sure, there are legit
weaknesses & criticisms you face, including:

\- How can you make such cold and absurd calculations, comparing lives to
money?

\- Your models are simplistic and wrong!

\- There's huge uncertainty in your parameter values!

But in cases like this, our choices (or inaction) DO trade lives vs. dollars.
If you don't attempt to construct a model, it doesn't mean you aren't making a
choice. You are just making it relatively more blind.

